# HELP CONFUSED WITH WHAT MY BRAIN IS DOING



## emichiganf (Jul 12, 2016)

Hello, Im a 16 year old girl who recently has been experiencing symptoms like anxiety,depression,etc.Randomly a few weeks ago I was at someones house and I had a panic attack,in the moment I wasnt sure what was happening and I literally thought I was going brain dead.Ever since that day I have been having symptoms where life just doesnt make sense/seem real/feel real, I get scared that Im going to turn insane and be stupid for the rest of my life. I overthink things alot now and my brain has so much negative thoughts now.I cant explain exactly how I feel but I am just scared and feel like a prisoner inside my head.My life /thinking never used to be like this and im terrified.Sometimes I randomly get sad and just cry, or I get weird thoughts and all I do is pace around my room feeling like im insane.

I was scared that maybe weed did this to me, one of the last times I smoked weed I passed out and had my first ever panic attack because my friend passed out and I thought the weed was laced.I am wondering if that is what triggered my life to change?(This happened a month prior to how I feel now.)

Could weed destroy my brain this much to make me turn stupid? Could it be shrooms? I did shrooms once. Im just trying to understand what is wrong with me.For a large majority of my day I feel like im having a bad trip.

I just what to know what is wrong with me.Am I going to be this way forever?Am I becoming brain dead? Is there any way this will go away? Please help, I have an unsupportive dad and my mom is dying so I have no one to turn to , no one undertands.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

Sorry to hear this, it sounds a lot like what I'm dealing with. I guess it's the result of the panic attack, the drugs, or of anxiety and depression that has built up over time. It's your brain's way of saying "enough is enough" whereby it kind of shuts itself off to some degree. You're not going brain dead, even if it feels that way. It's more along the lines of brain fog/cognitive overload. Think of it like blowing a fuse in the house when you're using a whole bunch of stuff that draws power. You will get better, but it's a process. The first step is to find something to calm you down. If you can do that, either naturally or by way of medication, and then do some reading up on the boards about what is happening to you, you'll be on the road to improving. In the meantime, just try to keep busy and stay as active as you can. New things and preoccupation are good for your mind.


----------

